# Meeting with Radiology Oncologist tomorrow



## xd9sc-doug (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey all, I'm new here, just posted my story in the newbies section. Long story short, I'm on methimazole and everything is good, but for some reason my endo is quick to rush me into a decision of RAI or surgery, so i made this appointment with the Rad Onc for tomorrow, what should I expect with RAI, I had my uptake scans before I was put on MMI, but chose Methimazole as an alternative due to divorcing my ex wife and having my 3 year old full time, life was just too hectic to find the time for RAI, now that I'm laid off its time I guess... Do I quit the MMI before the RAI, then go back on? Kinda nervous to go off the meds I guess.


----------

